# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ερώτηση για ταχύτητες της συνδεσής μου

## mellisanthi

Καλημέρα, 
επειδή είμαι ολίγον άσχετη με όλα τα θέματα περί ταχυτήτων, ping, download, upload, θα ήθελα από κάποιον να μου αξιολογήσει τα αποτελέσματα του speedtest, μια και ενώ μάλλον φαίνεται ικανοποιητικό εγώ εξακολουθώ και έχω αρκετή καθυστέρηση στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων, (παιχνίδια δεν παίζω) και γενικά κολλάει το όλο σύστημα αρκετά συχνά. μήπως φταίει ο υπολογιστής μου? ή τι άλλο, please θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μου πει!  :Smile:

----------

